# Rinnai



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

Clearing my phone pics, thought I'd share.
Rinnai "no hot water when the heat is on" service call at the end of 2011.
New to the house homeowners.

I'll spare all the details, fix (bandaid) was a new Caleffi mixing valve on the domestic.

The system is a Rinnai (installed outside, right side of the closet) supplying domestic, 1 zone baseboard heating, 1 zone staple-up. Staple-up lacks heat transferplates, and does not have any insulation under.

"The heat doesn't really work that well".. 

I opened the bifold doors and saw this.
Speechless..

heh

!!!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

My eyeballs hurt.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wowsers that is a bit of pipe.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

spaghetti anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Holy sheet what a mess even the wet rotor circ is in wrong


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

I can think of about 100 different ways this could have been done better, starting with some good worksmanship!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wow,,,, thers gotta be a hackbite in there somewhere,,,,


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I would have gone out to the van "for a couple of fittings" and disappeared never to be seen again.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I just love the wood truss on the lower left. holding the one piece of pipe.
:blink:
Is that a relief valve with nothing in the outlet port?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

It doesn't look that bad. You can tell it was a budget install.


----------

